# Katastrophenvorsorge



## Scrätcher (31. August 2009)

Es ist immer schwer ein ernstes Thema lustig anzugehen. Mach ich es zu ernst, dann werdet ihr es lächerlich machen! Mach ich es lächerlich und es passiert was, dann krieg ich von sämtlichen Moralaposteln eine ins Kreuz! Also versuch ich hier eine Thema zu eröffnen was ruhig etwas amüsant sein soll aber dennoch einen ernsten Hintergrund hat und ich hoffe, das die Beiträge Humor UND sinnvolle Fakten enthalten.

Nun gut:

_Es ist Montag morgen und ihr habt verschlafen! Der Wecker ist nicht runter! Ihr schaut euch um und stellt fest: "Stromausfall!". Nach dem ihr euch schon darüber aufgeregt habt (tja... so wirds auch nix mit dem Kaffee), geht ihr ins Bad und müßt zu eurem erneuten erschrecken feststellen: "Das Wasser wurde abgestellt!" Draussen hört ihr jetzt verstärkt Sirenenfahrzeuge durchfahren. Was ist passiert??
_
Wir gehen mal davon aus das es irgendwo in Deutschland eine Katastrophe (irgendeine) gab. Das Stromnetz ist zusammengebrochen und Wasser ist nicht mehr vorhanden. 

Jetzt würde mich mal interessieren: Was würdet ihr tun?

Was habt ihr für Möglichkeiten? Welche Maßnahmen würdet ihr ergreifen? Habt ihr euch über sowas schonmal Gedanken gemacht?


----------



## Konov (31. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Was habt ihr für Möglichkeiten? Welche Maßnahmen würdet ihr ergreifen? Habt ihr euch über sowas schonmal Gedanken gemacht?



Das ist natürlich eine sehr extreme Situation. ^^

Ich denke, darauf kann man sich nicht wirklich vorbereiten weil es eben fast nie vorkommt.
Wenn es dann doch mal passieren sollte, würde ich wohl, je nach Katastrophe versuchen erstmal irgendwas einzukaufen um die Zeit zu überbrücken. Sprich Wasserkanister, Kerzen etc.


----------



## Manowar (31. August 2009)

Öööh ich denke mal es kommt drauf an,was genau passiert wäre.
Wäre es ein Atomschlag, würde ich mir eine Waffe besorgen.
Wäre es eine Flut in meinem Ort, würde ich helfen gehen Sandsäcke und ähnliches aufzubauen.
Kraftwerk kaputt -> Finger weg,da sollen Profis ran :>

Und wenn nichts wirklich schlimmes passiert ist..weiterschlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (31. August 2009)

Auf jeden Fall mein altes Batterie betriebenes Radio ausgraben, und mal hören was es denn so neues gibt (dürfte ja dann einiges sein).
Außerdem sollte ich (wenn es eine wirkliche Katastrophe ist) von der Notalarmsirene (Liegt mir grad auf der Zunge wie die heißt) aufgeweckt werden, daher würde ich mir glaub ich keine Sorgen machen, wenn das Radio nix anderes sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## sympathisant (31. August 2009)

erstmal hast du die pflicht deiner arbeit nachzugehen und die schule aufzusuchen ... 

und nur weil strom und wasser weg sind heisst dass nicht, dass du liegen bleiben kannst. leider ... ;-)

aber auf jeden fall radio hören und evtl. die männer mit sirene auf dem kopf fragen was los ist und dann entscheiden was du tust. evtl. haben die befragten ja schon n paar hinweise für dich. n sammelpunkt zum beispiel.


----------



## Scrätcher (31. August 2009)

Ich hab mal mit Absicht die Art der Katastrophe weggelassen. 

Natürlich würd man bei nem Erdbeben anders verfahren wie bei ner Überschwemmung oder Krieg.

Aber alle Katastrophen haben eins gemeinsam:

Ihr braucht WASSER! Und wenn ihr euch länger Zeit selbst versorgen müßt, wären ein paar andere Anehmlichkeiten auch ganz nett.

Wir gehen einfach mal davon aus, ihr liegt nicht direkt im Katastrophengebiet. Leider war die Katastrophe trotzdem so fürchterlich, dass sämtliche "Annehmlichkeiten" wie Strom, Wasser, Lebensmittel, Treibstoff auf länger Zeit nicht mehr verfügbar ist. 

Was nun?


----------



## Manowar (31. August 2009)

Hamsterkäufe machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sofort in den Supermarkt düsen und Wasser und Dosenfutter kaufen.
Danach noch meinen Tank vollmachen (70l würden reichen, um Deutschland zu verlassen *g*)


----------



## Night falls (31. August 2009)

Ich würde mich vermutlich fragen, welche Katastrophe über Nacht passiert ist, und zwar so leise, dass ich nicht davon aufwache... Danach würde ich mich einfach wieder schlafen legen und warten bis die Krise vorbei ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder ich setze den Notfallplan für den Fall einer Zombieapokalypse, den ich und ein Freund aufgestellt haben um, und... gehe auf die Jagd.


----------



## Manowar (31. August 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Oder ich setze den Notfallplan für den Fall einer Zombieapokalypse, den ich und ein Freund aufgestellt haben um, und... gehe auf die Jagd.



Da hätte ich gern eine Erläuterung zu.


----------



## Windelwilli (31. August 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> die männer mit sirene auf dem kopf



ich wär dann so einer.....aber Sirene auf'm Kopf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wäre wohl kurz nach der Katastrophe per "Pieper" aus dem Bett geholt worden.
Dann zur Feuerwehrwache gefahren um das zu tun was getan werden muß.

Meine Familie hätte ich wohl zu Verwandten geschickt, je nachdem wie groß und lang die Katastrophe wär.


----------



## 11Raiden (31. August 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Oder ich setze den Notfallplan für den Fall einer Zombieapokalypse, den ich und ein Freund aufgestellt haben um, und... gehe auf die Jagd.



"Shawn of the Dead" läßt grüßen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: nette Sig Nightfalls
Ich mag den Film auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab aber Titel vergessen..hab Quack-Nacht vom Baby hinter mir und bin noch nicht ganz da.. ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (31. August 2009)

> Da hätte ich gern eine Erläuterung zu.


Wir bewaffnen uns, besorgen uns ein Vehikel, und schaffen so viel Vorräte wie möglich an den Ort an dem wir uns verschanzen. Für alle Schritte des Plans existieren sebstverständlich schon genauere Vorgehensweisen und konkrete Anlaufstellen, aber das würde jetzt den Rahmen sprengen. Bei einer Katastrophe die nichts mit Zombies zu tun hat, müsste man natürlich ein paar Änderungen vornehmen, aber die Waffen würden uns mit Sicherheit beim Sammeln der Vorräte trotzdem zugute kommen.


----------



## Scrätcher (31. August 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> aber auf jeden fall radio hören und evtl. die männer mit sirene auf dem kopf fragen was los ist und dann entscheiden was du tust. evtl. haben die befragten ja schon n paar hinweise für dich. n sammelpunkt zum beispiel.



Dieser Männer sagen dir jetzt das was wirklich furchtbares passiert ist und du nach Hause gehen sollst, dort bleiben und Ruhe bewahren. Es wird demnächst durchgesagt was du tun sollst. Das war vor drei Tagen.....



Manowår schrieb:


> Hamsterkäufe machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du kommst am Supermarkt an und es sieht aus wie der Sommerschlußverkauf: Die Scheiben sind eingeschlagen und ein paar Leute prügeln sich mit Baseballschläger um die letzten Kartons mit Lebensmitteln....



Night schrieb:


> Ich würde mich vermutlich fragen, welche Katastrophe über Nacht passiert ist, und zwar so leise, dass ich nicht davon aufwache... Danach würde ich mich einfach wieder schlafen legen und warten bis die Krise vorbei ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ah! Ein Katastrophentouri!^^ Nach dem ihr das Verdeck vom Cabrio runtergemacht habt und euch mit Gotchas bewaffnet auf die Jagd macht, endet diese vor dem Rohr eines Panzers. Der freundliche Mensch der oben aus dessem Luke sieht erklärt euch ihr solltet euch lieber wieder zurück nach Hause begeben. Denn eure Gotchas könnten missverstanden werden und ihr wäret beinahe pulverisiert worden.


----------



## sympathisant (31. August 2009)

dann bleibt wohl noch auf dem eigenen grundstück nach wasser zu bohren (ggf. mit nachbarn zusammen), waffen bereithalten und auf alles schiessen was dem grungstück zu nahe kommt und nachdem es über dem offenen feuer gebraten wurde gut schmeckt ...


----------



## Scrätcher (31. August 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> dann bleibt wohl noch auf dem eigenen grundstück nach wasser zu bohren (ggf. mit nachbarn zusammen), waffen bereithalten und auf alles schiessen was dem grungstück zu nahe kommt und nachdem es über dem offenen feuer gebraten wurde gut schmeckt ...



Da sind doch schon sehr gute Ansätze vorhanden! Gerade wer ein eigenes Grundstück besitzt, ist im Vorteil. Je nach dem wird man aber nicht nach 2 Metern buddeln auf Wasser stoßen. Wer da nen Handschöpfbrunnen besitzt, kann wohl etwas ruhiger schlafen!^^ 

Der nächste gute Ansatz: "ggf. mit Nachbarn zusammen" viele vergessen wie Wertvoll es sein kann unterschiedliche Menschen mit unterschiedlichen stärken/wissen zu haben. Einer Alleine kann sowas zwar gut überleben aber in der Gemeinschaft ist es nicht nur leichter, sondern auch schöner! 

Aber mal ehrlich Leute! Wer hat heutzutage schon noch eine "Vorratskammer"? Meistens nennt sie sich Kühlschrank und der ist ja vom Strom abhängig. Ansonsten sind wir eigentlich recht verwöhnt. Denkt man mal an den Stromausfall in NRW, da konnten die meisten Leute nichtmal zuhause heizen.


----------



## Night falls (31. August 2009)

> Ah! Ein Katastrophentouri!^^ Nach dem ihr das Verdeck vom Cabrio runtergemacht habt und euch mit Gotchas bewaffnet auf die Jagd macht, endet diese vor dem Rohr eines Panzers. Der freundliche Mensch der oben aus dessem Luke sieht erklärt euch ihr solltet euch lieber wieder zurück nach Hause begeben. Denn eure Gotchas könnten missverstanden werden und ihr wäret beinahe pulverisiert worden.


Na hör mal, ich habe genug Zombiefilme gesehen (und kenne demnach die no-go's wie bspw. schreiend vor einem Zombie stehenbleiben wenn er auf mich zuwankt, oder sich über einen "toten" Zombie beugen um zu sehen ob er noch "lebt") um 100% sicher zu sein, dass mein Plan zumindest im Falle einer Zombiekatastrophe super funktionieren würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## llviktorj (31. August 2009)

Egal was für eine Katastrophe, auch wen der hund nur die leitung gefressen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schnell anziehen und mal so richtig plündern gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Muahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## sympathisant (31. August 2009)

wichtiger link:

http://www.siddhant.name/games/ud/english2zombie.html


und wichtiger film:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (31. August 2009)

So etwas hatte ich tatsächlich schonmal... bin morgens aufgewacht und hatte keinen Strom, kein Wasser und draussen war jede Menge Krach.

Erstmal gemeckert weil der Strom weg war, rasch was angezogen und in den Energieraum gegangen um die Sicherung wieder reinzudrücken (Stromausfall ist hier nichts ungewöhnliches, bei jedem Gewitter). Doch diesmal wars anders, da war alles voller Staub und lauter Leute standen auf der Strasse - da hat es ein ganzes Haus bei einer Gasexplosion zerlegt welche ich nicht einmal richtig mitbekommen habe - gut, bin dadurch aufgewacht aber habe die Explosion und den Zusammenfall nicht wirklich mitbekommen.

Wie durch ein Wunder gab es nur eine Tote bei dem Unglück.

----

Was lernen wir daraus? Wenn eine Katastrophe passiert mecker ich erstmal ne Weile darüber, mich anziehen zu müssen um den Strom wieder einzuschalten.

----

Im Falle einer Flut - ich hab nen Gummiboot im Haus. *rofl


----------



## Windelwilli (31. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Je nach dem wird man aber nicht nach 2 Metern buddeln auf Wasser stoßen.



Bei mir stehst du nach 1,20m buddeln im Wasser.
Ist zwar nur Schichtenwasser und auch keine Ahnung inwieweit das zum trinken geeignet wäre, aber abkochen kann man's ja immer. Dafür hab ich keinen Keller, in den ich "flüchten" könnte.


----------



## dragon1 (31. August 2009)

Erm, also erstens mal GANZ SICHER NICHT in dem Thread nachschaun, so ohne internet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (31. August 2009)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Bei mir stehst du nach 1,20m buddeln im Wasser.
> Ist zwar nur Schichtenwasser und auch keine Ahnung inwieweit das zum trinken geeignet wäre, aber abkochen kann man's ja immer. Dafür hab ich keinen Keller, in den ich "flüchten" könnte.



Das ist schonmal ein guter Ansatz! "Abkochen"! Du hast Wasser und du weißt, wie du es einigermaßen Trinkbar machen kannst!



dragon1 schrieb:


> Erm, also erstens mal GANZ SICHER NICHT in dem Thread nachschaun, so ohne internet



Wieso? Wo doch Nightfalls so schöne Tipps für die Zombijagd gibt! *g*

NATÜRLICH wäre das UNSINN hier nachzuschauen! Es geht ja in erster Linie darum, das sich jeder mal selbst überlegt was bei ihm zuhause vorhanden wäre und was nicht! Und jeder Gedanke den du jetzt entwickelst, mußt du dir vielleicht nicht mehr machen wenn was passiert.


----------



## dragon1 (31. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> NATÜRLICH wäre das UNSINN hier nachzuschauen! Es geht ja in erster Linie darum, das sich jeder mal selbst überlegt was bei ihm zuhause vorhanden wäre und was nicht! Und jeder Gedanke den du jetzt entwickelst, mußt du dir vielleicht nicht mehr machen wenn was passiert.


War doch nich ernst gemeint, hab den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 smiley dazueditiert.

Zombie Invasion: Ein Glueck das ich Weihwasser im hause hab...BRENNT IHR SCHWEINE!
Nuklearer anschlag: Verrecken, was sonst )=
Strom weg, wasser weg: Hab vor langer zeit nen wasserfilter gebastelt, der die Luftfeuchtigkeit und in der frueh den Tau sammeln kann, ausserdem stehen im Keller einige Gasflaschen fuer den Gasbrenner.
Ausserdem haben wir immer "Langhalteprodukte" also Kartoffeln Reis Nudeln...


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. August 2009)

Als erstes: Radio Rauskramen und nachhören was ist, wenn schlimm, passende Schutzkleidung rauskramen (Kettenhemd gegen Zombies, Strahlunsanzug gegen Strahlung) und meine Waffen von der Wand nehmen und erstmal auf zur Wupper marschieren und Wasser holen für meine Familie.
Dann erstmal schauen das irgendwo ein fahrendes Auto mit Fahrer ist und jenen inklusive Fahrzeug requirieren, damit er mich schnellstmöglich zum hiesigen Ortsverband des THW fährt und dort nachschauen was los ist bzw. ob dort bereits alles zur großangelegten Hilfe vorbereitet wird und mich in meine Uniform werfen und bereithalten.


----------



## Scrätcher (31. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> .....und meine Waffen von der Wand nehmen .......



Warum war es mir schon vor dem Thread klar, dass jeder zweite BuffedUser ein Arsenal an Waffen besitzt, aber sich wahrscheinlich nur 2 % mal Gedanken gemacht haben wie man an Trinkwasser kommt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (31. August 2009)

Weil die Leute in den Zombiefilmen nie was davon gesagt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Warum war es mir schon vor dem Thread klar, dass jeder zweite BuffedUser ein Arsenal an Waffen besitzt, aber sich wahrscheinlich nur 2 % mal Gedanken gemacht haben wie man an Trinkwasser kommt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir schauen halt genug Katastrophenfilme um zu wissen, dass Waffen in solchen Situationen absolut notwendig sind, weil viele Leute extrem gewalttättig werden, wenn sie in Panik geraten und versuchen soviel wie möglich für sich selbst zu ergaunern oder andere lustige Sachen wie Raider Gruppen etc.
Wenn Menschen denken jetzt ist es eh vorbei dann machen sie die oftmals das was sie sich nie getraut hätten... und gewaltätige und Kriminelle werden sich eh ins Land hineinwerfen und tun was auch immer sie tun und da bin ich lieber vorbereitet...


----------



## Scrätcher (31. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> full quote



ohne Wasserversorgung bist du weder vorbereitet, noch hast du was von Interesse!

Ergo bist du einer von denen, der mit ner Waffe durch die Straße zieht um jemanden MIT Wasser zu überfallen! XD


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> ohne Wasserversorgung bist du weder vorbereitet, noch hast du was von Interesse!
> 
> Ergo bist du einer von denen, der mit ner Waffe durch die Straße zieht um jemanden MIT Wasser zu überfallen! XD



Ich hab immernoch die Wupper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem würde ich nach kurzer Zeit beim THW Sitzen und darauf warten das wir ausrücken, wenn dort überhaupt was geht...


----------



## vollmi (31. August 2009)

Erstmal ein Müsli essen, bevor die Milch sauer wird weil der Kühlschrank nicht geht.

Dann das 10 Jahre alte Kaliumpermagnat aus dem Keller holen (hoffentlich ist das noch nicht versteinert) Wasser kann ich aus dem Rhein schöpfen, der ist hier ja noch sauber so nahe an der Quelle.

Später das Sturmgewehr unterm Bett vorholen. 50 Schuss Munition reicht wohl nicht weit. Ich werde zur Sicherheit gleich mal ne Bestellung beim Lieferanten aufgeben. Falls wirklich mal ein Zwischenfall passiert.

Dann mal ins Auto steigen und auf die Suche nach einem Tanklaster zum kapern begeben. Wie man in Mad Max gelernt hat, ist sowas Gold wert.

Gegebenenfalls mal beim Nachbarn klingeln ob er mir noch etwas Gefriersamen für meine Stute hat. Denn wenn das Benzin ausgeht ist man froh über ein Alternatives Fortbewegungsmittel das sich selber vermehrt.

Und je nachdem wie sich die Katastrophe entwickelt werde ich mit Humungus der Ayatollah aller Rocknrolla nennen.

Zum Glück hab ich ein Gewächshaus, da kann ich Hanf gegen Steaks tauschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG René


----------



## Rhokan (31. August 2009)

Fällt mir dabei wieder ein:
http://ww2.zombieinitiative.org/

btt, ich würde erst gucken was los is und dann weiterentscheiden


----------



## ROCKnLOL (31. August 2009)

also ohne strom werde ich nicht sterben.
und wenn das wasser knapp ist trinke ich das wasser von meiner oma aus ihrem brunnen oder aus irgenteinem bach (vorher abkochen) also daran werden wir schon nicht verrecken. wir sind es nur gewöhnt das dass wasser aus der leitung kommt^^ aber wasserknappheit haben wir in europa nicht grade


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

Da ich vermutlich keinen Handyempfang und sowas mehr hätte, würd ich als allererstes mal bei den Nachbarn nachschaun gehn, obs ihnen gleich geht wie mir. Danach würd ich meine Vorräte überprüfen und, sollte es mir an Putzmitteln fehlen, würd ich wohl zu meinen Eltern fahren, um mir Nachschub zu holen. Die bunkern nämlich soviele Putzmittel, dass es für die nächsten zweihundert Jahre reichen würde. Manchmal denk ich, entweder rüsten sie sich mit Putzmitteln gegen den nächsten Krieg oder aber sie wissen irgendetwas über die Putzmittelindustrie, das bald passieren wird und uns alle ins Verderben stürzen muss. Vermutlich machen sie dann Millionen damit, weil sie ihre Putzmittel zu überteuerten Preisen auf den Markt schmeissen können!
Ahja und dann hab ich noch zwei Freunde, deren Eltern machen was Ähnliches. Nur bei einem Freund sinds Kartoffeln und Reis für die nächsten zweitausend Jahre und beim andern ists Brennholz für ne ganze Stadt.
Ihr seht, ich hätte also Essen, was zum anfeuern und was zum sauber bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (31. August 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Erstmal ein Müsli essen, bevor die Milch sauer wird weil der Kühlschrank nicht geht.
> Dann das 10 Jahre alte Kaliumpermagnat aus dem Keller holen (hoffentlich ist das noch nicht versteinert) Wasser kann ich aus dem Rhein schöpfen, der ist hier ja noch sauber so nahe an der Quelle.
> Später das Sturmgewehr unterm Bett vorholen. 50 Schuss Munition reicht wohl nicht weit. Ich werde zur Sicherheit gleich mal ne Bestellung beim Lieferanten aufgeben. Falls wirklich mal ein Zwischenfall passiert.
> Dann mal ins Auto steigen und auf die Suche nach einem Tanklaster zum kapern begeben. Wie man in Mad Max gelernt hat, ist sowas Gold wert.
> ...


GOIL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Made my Day!


----------



## ROCKnLOL (31. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Da ich vermutlich keinen Handyempfang und sowas mehr hätte, würd ich als allererstes mal bei den Nachbarn nachschaun gehn, obs ihnen gleich geht wie mir. Danach würd ich meine Vorräte überprüfen und, sollte es mir an Putzmitteln fehlen, würd ich wohl zu meinen Eltern fahren, um mir Nachschub zu holen. Die bunkern nämlich soviele Putzmittel, dass es für die nächsten zweihundert Jahre reichen würde. Manchmal denk ich, entweder rüsten sie sich mit Putzmitteln gegen den nächsten Krieg oder aber sie wissen irgendetwas über die Putzmittelindustrie, das bald passieren wird und uns alle ins Verderben stürzen muss. Vermutlich machen sie dann Millionen damit, weil sie ihre Putzmittel zu überteuerten Preisen auf den Markt schmeissen können!
> Ahja und dann hab ich noch zwei Freunde, deren Eltern machen was Ähnliches. Nur bei einem Freund sinds Kartoffeln und Reis für die nächsten zweitausend Jahre und beim andern ists Brennholz für ne ganze Stadt.
> Ihr seht, ich hätte also Essen, was zum anfeuern und was zum sauber bleiben
> 
> ...



lol stell mir grade vor........
..... die ganze welt in flammen, horden von zombies laufen durch die stadt....und du stehst vor deinem haus ganz stolz mit nem wischmob in der hand XD


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

ROCKnLOL schrieb:


> lol stell mir grade vor........
> ..... die ganze welt in flammen, horden von zombies laufen durch die stadt....und du stehst vor deinem haus ganz stolz mit nem wischmob in der hand XD


Hey, immerhin sterbe ich in Würde: mit weissen Zähnen und nem blitzblanken Auto vor der Tür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn die Zombies mich erwischen wollen ist der Boden meiner Wohnung so stark gebohnert, dass sie allesamt ausrutschen und umfallen!


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hey, immerhin sterbe ich in Würde: mit weissen Zähnen und nem blitzblanken Auto vor der Tür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und dann knallst ihnen nen sack kartoffeln übern kopf!^^


----------



## ROCKnLOL (31. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOKhhtOAZGs...=PL&index=6



irgentwie musste ich grade an das lied denken..


----------



## 11Raiden (31. August 2009)

ROCKnLOL schrieb:


> lol stell mir grade vor........
> ..... die ganze welt in flammen, horden von zombies laufen durch die stadt....und du stehst vor deinem haus ganz stolz mit nem wischmob in der hand XD


*lacht* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

Bei Zombies in der Stadt fällt mir immer dieses Video ein:
(Zensierte Version für unsere Jungspunde hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## claet (31. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> [..] passende Schutzkleidung rauskramen (Kettenhemd gegen Zombies, Strahlunsanzug gegen Strahlung) und meine Waffen von der Wand nehmen und [..]



Na dann hoff ich mal auf Zombies, Kettenhemd und Schwert hab ich daheim - nen Strahlenanzug müsste ich erst besorgen xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Bei Zombies in der Stadt fällt mir immer dieses Video ein:
> (Zensierte Version für unsere Jungspunde hier
> 
> 
> ...


5.0 hilft gegen zombies!^^


----------



## vollmi (31. August 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Na dann hoff ich mal auf Zombies, Kettenhemd und Schwert hab ich daheim - nen Strahlenanzug müsste ich erst besorgen xD



Das blöde ist, Atomzombies kommen meistens zusammen mit den Strahlen. Aber ich weiss ja nicht wie du aussiehst, vielleicht halten sie dich sowieso für einen der ihren *duck* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. August 2009)

http://www.karcher-futuretech.com/futurete...ge/14366100.htm

Einfach den von Kärcher nehmen... muss nur noch den Bestellschein dafür finden^^


----------



## 11Raiden (31. August 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Na dann hoff ich mal auf Zombies, Kettenhemd und Schwert hab ich daheim - nen Strahlenanzug müsste ich erst besorgen xD


Die LARP´er mal wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (31. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Einfach den von Kärcher nehmen... muss nur noch den Bestellschein dafür finden^^



Und ich Idiot hab meinen nach der Armeezeit bei Ebay vertickt. Aber man weiss ja nicht ob man gegen Atomwaffen oder Zombies kämpfen muss. Vielleicht wäre ein Eishockeyanzug doch angemessener 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

Da ja die Katastrophen immer dann kommen, wenn man sie am wenigsten erwartet frag ich mich eher: was würd ich tun, wenn ich auf der Arbeit sitze und draussen die Welt halb untergeht und ich keine Ahnung hab wie ich nach Hause kommen soll? Überschwemmung ist da ein gutes Beispiel. Dann sitzt man im Geschäft fest und kann nix tun -.-


----------



## Windelwilli (31. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dann sitzt man im Geschäft fest und kann nix tun -.-



...nur hoffen, das man in nem Wassersportzentrum arbeitet!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Da ja die Katastrophen immer dann kommen, wenn man sie am wenigsten erwartet frag ich mich eher: was würd ich tun, wenn ich auf der Arbeit sitze und draussen die Welt halb untergeht und ich keine Ahnung hab wie ich nach Hause kommen soll? Überschwemmung ist da ein gutes Beispiel. Dann sitzt man im Geschäft fest und kann nix tun -.-



Du nimmst eine Tür aus der Angel und benutzt sie als Floß... und irgendwas wird sich schon als Paddel finden lassen... Problem gelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Falle einer Katastrophe ist absolut alles irgendwie zu irgendwas zu nutzen...


----------



## Scrätcher (31. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Da ja die Katastrophen immer dann kommen, wenn man sie am wenigsten erwartet frag ich mich eher: was würd ich tun, wenn ich auf der Arbeit sitze und draussen die Welt halb untergeht und ich keine Ahnung hab wie ich nach Hause kommen soll? Überschwemmung ist da ein gutes Beispiel. Dann sitzt man im Geschäft fest und kann nix tun -.-



Ich beim lesen deines Textes hab ich nebenher mal dein Avatarbild angeschaut. Also wenn du mit dem gleichen Blick beim arbeiten sitzt, dann denke ich mal die Zombis würden dich für einen der ihren halten und garnicht merken das du noch lebst! oO


----------



## 11Raiden (31. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Da ja die Katastrophen immer dann kommen, wenn man sie am wenigsten erwartet frag ich mich eher: was würd ich tun, wenn ich auf der Arbeit sitze und draussen die Welt halb untergeht und ich keine Ahnung hab wie ich nach Hause kommen soll? Überschwemmung ist da ein gutes Beispiel. Dann sitzt man im Geschäft fest und kann nix tun -.-


Doch..arbeiten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich beim lesen deines Textes hab ich nebenher mal dein Avatarbild angeschaut. Also wenn du mit dem gleichen Blick beim arbeiten sitzt, dann denke ich mal die Zombis würden dich für einen der ihren halten und garnicht merken das du noch lebst! oO


He, laß Davatar in Ruhe, der steht unter Naturschutz und ist mir mit seinem Wortwitz und Anekdoten schon heilig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Doch..arbeiten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Am PC ohne Strom? An dem Tag an dems weltweiten Stromausfall gibt werd und bleib ich arbeitslos. Tjo so läufts in der Informatik, eigentlich können wir nix Brauchbares, aber der Lohn ist trotzdem gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2009)

wir können ja nicht mal jagen ohne edv und maschienen werden wir alle sterben als letztes die metzer und bäcker sofern man nicht alle bauern umbring XD


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wir können ja nicht mal jagen ohne edv und maschienen werden wir alle sterben als letztes die metzer und bäcker sofern man nicht alle bauern umbring XD


Ah, gute Idee! *Memo an mich selbst* Wenns ne richtige Katastrophe gibt trommel ich alle Leute zusammen, die nen "richtigen" Beruf gelernt haben (nicht so wie ich) und lasse mich durch geschicktes Management zum Anführer ernennen. Dann leb ich verhältnismässig in Luxus, Saus und Braus und mir gehts gut, währenddem alle andern die Drecksarbeit erledigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ah, gute Idee! *Memo an mich selbst* Wenns ne richtige Katastrophe gibt trommel ich alle Leute zusammen, die nen "richtigen" Beruf gelernt haben (nicht so wie ich) und lasse mich durch geschicktes Management zum Anführer ernennen. Dann leb ich verhältnismässig in Luxus, Saus und Braus und mir gehts gut, währenddem alle andern die Drecksarbeit erledigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ruf mich an... >.>
ich kann nämlcih auch nix richtiges XD


----------



## Scrätcher (31. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> He, laß Davatar in Ruhe, der steht unter Naturschutz und ist mir mit seinem Wortwitz und Anekdoten schon heilig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo war das denn jetzt bitte beleidigend?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt schau dir doch mal den Blick seinen Tankcard-Männchen an! Wenn jemand so am Arbeitsplatz sitzen würde, der würde die Zombieinvasion tatsächlich überleben!^^


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ruf mich an... >.>
> ich kann nämlcih auch nix richtiges XD


Würd ich ja gern, aber das Telefonnetz ist ja zusammengebrochen...hmm...ok *Memo 2 an mich selbst* Gleich noch ein paar Brieftauben züchten, man kann nie wissen!


----------



## vollmi (31. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> *Am PC ohne Strom? *An dem Tag an dems weltweiten Stromausfall gibt werd und bleib ich arbeitslos. Tjo so läufts in der Informatik, eigentlich können wir nix Brauchbares, aber der Lohn ist trotzdem gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



USV oder Generator. Sollte einfach so lange reichen bis wir auf SimCity die neue Zivilisation ausreichend geplant und getestet haben. Du siehst für den Wiederaufbau sind wir unersetzlich.


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wo war das denn jetzt bitte beleidigend?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Heh das lag nur dran, weil das Buch, dass ich da grad ass, als man mich fotografiert hat, ein Telefonbuch war. Die schmecken nicht wirklich...



vollmi schrieb:


> USV oder Generator. Sollte einfach so lange reichen bis wir auf SimCity die neue Zivilisation ausreichend geplant und getestet haben. Du siehst für den Wiederaufbau sind wir unersetzlich.


Hmm, interessanter Vorschlag. Dann nehm ich ein paar User vom WoW-Teil des Buffed-Forums. Die können dann auf den Fahrrädern sitzen um Strom zu erzeugen, damit wir unsere SimCity-Planung erfolgreich durchziehen können. Ich sehe schon, Du würdest ne hohe Stelle als Wirtschaftsberater erhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (31. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hmm, interessanter Vorschlag. Dann nehm ich ein paar User vom WoW-Teil des Buffed-Forums. Die können dann auf den Fahrrädern sitzen um Strom zu erzeugen, damit wir unsere SimCity-Planung erfolgreich durchziehen können. Ich sehe schon, Du würdest ne hohe Stelle als Wirtschaftsberater erhalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Yeah so stelle ich mir das vor. Wir werden nicht zurückweichen. Wir werden Welle um Welle von Verkehrspolizisten den Zombies entegenschicken.

mfG René


----------



## Potpotom (31. August 2009)

Also wenn ich jetzt aus dem Fenster schaue und alles wäre bis zur Unterkante des Fensters "bewässert" wäre ich erstmal überglücklich - wäre dann das erste mal das ich einen Vorteil an einem Büro im 14. Stock erkennen kann.

Danach würde ich heulen weil mein Auto in der Tiefgarage steht und meine Zigaretten da drin liegen, sobald ich mich wieder beruhigen würde (was durchaus etwas dauern könnte, hier gibbet nämlich sonst keine) würde ich meine Frau anrufen und ihr den Salat erzählen, sie solle doch mal nen Platz auf der anderen Seite der Erde für mich bereithalten. 

Dann würde ich mal aufs Dach klettern und gucken ob auf den 6-7 anderen hohen Gebäuden etwas Hilfreiches zu endecken wäre. Hubschrauber wäre net verkehrt... oder nen Boot. o.O


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mal aufs Dach klettern und gucken ob auf den 6-7 anderen hohen Gebäuden etwas Hilfreiches zu endecken wäre. Hubschrauber wäre net verkehrt... oder nen Boot. o.O


Boot auf dem Dach :O


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Boot auf dem Dach :O


sag bloß du hast kein boot aufm dach?


----------



## vollmi (31. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> sag bloß du hast kein boot aufm dach?



Und wir sprechen von ABC Schutzanzügen wenn wir schon das Grundlegenste nicht haben. Schwimmen eigentlich CD Hüllen? Dann könnte ich mir n Floss basteln.


----------



## dragon1 (31. August 2009)

/vote 4 Der Thread der Woche 
/vote 4 stickie


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2009)

ich hät noch 3 gummischwerter von der Gamescom die können wir auch noch hernehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

Naja...NOCH nicht...aber in der Nähe hats nen Fluss, dann besorg ich mir wohl demnächst eins. Was man hier wieder alles lernen kann! Sehr hilfreich!

Ich frag mich ja, was passieren würd, wenn wir keine extreme Umweltkatastrophe hätten, sondern schlicht und einfach wegen irgend nem seltsamen Defekt nur das Telefonnetz ausfallen würd. Ich glaub alleine da gäbs schon Massenhysterie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (31. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ja, was passieren würd, wenn wir keine extreme Umweltkatastrophe hätten, sondern schlicht und einfach wegen irgend nem seltsamen Defekt nur das Telefonnetz ausfallen würd. Ich glaub alleine da gäbs schon Massenhysterie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zur Zeit würds dem Telephon einfach nur das Leben retten. Bin nahe dran es in den Aktenvernichter zu werfen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Naja...NOCH nicht...aber in der Nähe hats nen Fluss, dann besorg ich mir wohl demnächst eins. Was man hier wieder alles lernen kann! Sehr hilfreich!
> 
> Ich frag mich ja, was passieren würd, wenn wir keine extreme Umweltkatastrophe hätten, sondern schlicht und einfach wegen irgend nem seltsamen Defekt nur das Telefonnetz ausfallen würd. Ich glaub alleine da gäbs schon Massenhysterie
> 
> ...



90% der weiblichen bevölkerung deutschlands würden weinend vor ihrem nicht funktionieren handy/telefen liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (31. August 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> /vote 4 Der Thread der Woche
> /vote 4 stickie



oh mein Gott! Ich habe einen Failthread geboren! oO


----------



## Potpotom (31. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Boot auf dem Dach :O


Na jetzt wisst ihr wie vorweggreifende Schutzmaßnahmen aussehen könnten... in Wismar gibts eine Werft die kurz vor dem Untergang steht. Denen würde es richtig gut gehen wenn alle mal nen bissl weiter denken und sich nen Rettungsboot aufs Dach stellen würden.

/vote 4 Dachbootpartei

*****

Ich sehe gerade, meine Schränke sind alle aus Metall, meine Schreibtische sind so schwer das ich bezweifle die würden schwimmen und ansonsten hats hier auch nicht viel Plastik oder Holz. Oh oh... ich seh meine Felle schon davonschwimmen.

*****

90% des Arbeitstages liegt mein Hörer eh neben dem Apperat... damit könnte ich leben.


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. August 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Na jetzt wisst ihr wie vorweggreifende Schutzmaßnahmen aussehen könnten... in Wismar gibts eine Werft die kurz vor dem Untergang steht. Denen würde es richtig gut gehen wenn alle mal nen bissl weiter denken und sich nen Rettungsboot aufs Dach stellen würden.
> 
> /vote 4 Dachbootpartei
> 
> ...



Einfach Türen nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie ich schon gesagt habe, die Schwimmen sehr gut... ^^


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Einfach Türen nehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*Schaut auf die Eingangstür* Glastür
*Schaut auf die Balkontür* Glastür
*Schaut auf die Zwischentür* Glastür
o_o na dann hoff ich doch, dass Glastüren schwimmen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> *Schaut auf die Eingangstür* Glastür
> *Schaut auf die Balkontür* Glastür
> *Schaut auf die Zwischentür* Glastür
> o_o na dann hoff ich doch, dass Glastüren schwimmen.



Du sitzt in einem eigens von der Regierung geplanten "Opferhaus" um zusätzliche Opfer gegen Überbevölkerung zu schaffen, wenn es zur Katastrophe kommen sollte...


----------



## Potpotom (31. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> *Schaut auf die Eingangstür* Glastür
> *Schaut auf die Balkontür* Glastür
> *Schaut auf die Zwischentür* Glastür
> o_o na dann hoff ich doch, dass Glastüren schwimmen.


Ja so siehts hier auch aus... ist immerhin Milchglas, Milch soll ja schwimmen können - aber obs langt und irgendwie zueinander passt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bis auf die eine Tatsache, dass ich keinen Balkon im Büro habe. Frechheit sowas hier auch noch zu verbreiten *Aufs Thermometer schau*. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (31. August 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ja so siehts hier auch aus... ist immerhin Milchglas, Milch soll ja schwimmen können - aber obs langt und irgendwie zueinander passt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nee Milch schwimmt nicht. Aber Mars schwimmt in Milch. Man könnte sich also ein Floss aus Marsriegeln aus dem Knabberautomaten basteln. Hauptsache man hat genügend Kleingeld im Notfall.
Wobei: Mars --> im Automat. Vielleicht schwimmt das ganze Teil in Wasser. Werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren müssen.


mfG René


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

Ich hatte grad DIE Idee! Wir haben hier in etwa 10000 Einzahlungsscheine und etwa 50000 Blatt Druckerpapier oder so, daraus bastel ich mir einfach ein gigantisches Papierboot!

So wie der da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder der da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (31. August 2009)

Ok! Genug von "Marsrettungsaktionen" nach der Sinflut!^^

Was wäre wenn nächstes Jahr schlichtweg die Wirtschaft zusammenbricht und Geld tatsächlich nur noch Papier ist?

Was würdet ihr tun? (kreativ seid ihr ja, aber ich hoffe ihr habt auch mal Konstruktive Gedanken dabei! oO)


----------



## ROCKnLOL (31. August 2009)

hab ne bessere idee!
bau lieber ein riesiges papierflugzeug   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. August 2009)

münzgeld benutzen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (31. August 2009)

Das will ich sehen. Die Zombies klopfen an deine Tür und klebst mit dem Klebestift Papier zusammen um ein Boot zu falten. Ich hoffe du hast einen Klebestift, mit dem Tacker wird das nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ok! Genug von "Marsrettungsaktionen" nach der Sinflut!^^
> 
> Was wäre wenn nächstes Jahr schlichtweg die Wirtschaft zusammenbricht und Geld tatsächlich nur noch Papier ist?
> 
> Was würdet ihr tun? (kreativ seid ihr ja, aber ich hoffe ihr habt auch mal Konstruktive Gedanken dabei! oO)



Meine Waffen und Rüstung nehemn und Chef einer Raidergruppe werden! (ich spiele offensichtlich zuviel Fallout o_O)


----------



## Potpotom (31. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn nächstes Jahr schlichtweg die Wirtschaft zusammenbricht und Geld tatsächlich nur noch Papier ist?
> 
> Was würdet ihr tun? (kreativ seid ihr ja, aber ich hoffe ihr habt auch mal Konstruktive Gedanken dabei! oO)


Geradezu genial wie einfach... einfach das vorhandene Geld jetzt schonmal verprassen. Denn haste nix - verlierste nix. Aber dazu kann ich tatsâchlich etwas ernsteres beitragen, gebt mir ein paar Minuten.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Meine Waffen und Rüstung nehemn und Chef einer Raidergruppe werden! (ich spiele offensichtlich zuviel Fallout o_O)



und dazu noch versuchen kronkorken als währung einzuführen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (31. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ok! Genug von "Marsrettungsaktionen" nach der Sinflut!^^
> 
> Was wäre wenn nächstes Jahr schlichtweg die Wirtschaft zusammenbricht und Geld tatsächlich nur noch Papier ist?
> 
> Was würdet ihr tun? (kreativ seid ihr ja, aber ich hoffe ihr habt auch mal Konstruktive Gedanken dabei! oO)



Ich würde genau dasselbe tun, ausser dem Boot und dem Kalium. 
Stattdessen: Mähdrescher (Statt Boot)
Sturmgewehr
Gewächshaus

und dann das mit dem Mähdrescher geerntete Hanf gegen Steaks tauschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich brauch kein Geld.

mfG René


----------



## Scrätcher (31. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Meine Waffen und Rüstung nehemn und Chef einer Raidergruppe werden! (ich spiele offensichtlich zuviel Fallout o_O)



Sags doch auf deutsch: Arbeit dirigieren du fauler Sack! XD



Potpotom schrieb:


> Geradezu genial wie einfach... einfach das vorhandene Geld jetzt schonmal verprassen. Denn haste nix - verlierste nix. Aber dazu kann ich tatsâchlich etwas ernsteres beitragen, gebt mir ein paar Minuten.



die Uhr tickt! ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und dazu noch versuchen kronkorken als währung einzuführen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja das muss nicht sein... da bin ich ja eh wieder pleite... Kronkorken gibt es doch fast nur noch auf Bierflaschen und soviel Bier kann ich nicht trinken...
Immerhin muss ich meine Raidergruppe beschäftigen... als erstes wird die nächstgelegene Taverne geplündert!



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Sags doch auf deutsch: Arbeit dirigieren du fauler Sack! XD



Wieso faul? Das ist harte Arbeit!


Edit: QUATSCH TAVERNE... ich meine Kaserne!


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das will ich sehen. Die Zombies klopfen an deine Tür und klebst mit dem Klebestift Papier zusammen um ein Boot zu falten. Ich hoffe du hast einen Klebestift, mit dem Tacker wird das nicht funktionieren.


Tjo nur siehst Du den Fehler in Deiner Theorie nicht: Wenn draussen alles mehrere Meter hoch überschwemmt ist und ich ein Boot falten muss, um von meiner Arbeitsstelle wegzukommen sind da wohl kaum Zombies, die draussen an die Tür klopfen, es sei denn, die können schwimmen. Bisher hab ich aber in keinem Film ein Zombie schwimmen sehn...


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Tjo nur siehst Du den Fehler in Deiner Theorie nicht: Wenn draussen alles mehrere Meter hoch überschwemmt ist und ich ein Boot falten muss, um von meiner Arbeitsstelle wegzukommen sind da wohl kaum Zombies, die draussen an die Tür klopfen, es sei denn, die können schwimmen. Bisher hab ich aber in keinem Film ein Zombie schwimmen sehn...



dann fliegen sie eben...atom verseucht halt >_<


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. August 2009)

Aber was ist, wenn sowas passiert:

http://xkcd.com/419/


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dann fliegen sie eben...atom verseucht halt >_<


Na gut, also, wenn ich sagen soll, was ich in ner Katastrophensituation tun würde und ständig neue Anforderungen kommen geht das so nicht. Ich fasse also mal zusammen:

Ich sitze auf der Arbeitsstelle fest.
Das Land wurde meterhoch überflutet.
Draussen fliegen atomverseuchte Zombies durch die Gegend, die, statt durchs Fenster zu kommen, an meine Tür klopfen würden.
Sämtliche Währungen wurden abgeschafft, neu kann man nur mit Kronkorken zahlen, die irgend so ein komischer Typ eingeführt hat.
In unserem Geschäft wurde vor nem halben Jahr ein Alkohollagerungsverbot eingeführt, also hab ich auch kein Bier hier mit Kronkorken, mit denen ich bezahlen könnte.
Ich bin (noch) nicht atomverseucht, habe aber zu Hause dank Selors Einwand Kettenrüstung und Strahlenanzug, insofern ist mein erstes Ziel, lebendig und unverseucht nach Hause zu gelangen.
Ich habe selbstverständlich vorgesorgt und ein Boot für den Notfall auf dem Dach, sowie eine gewisse Anzahl gezüchteter Brieftauben.

Langsam wirds echt schwer...

Hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> [...]
> Hat jemand ne Idee?



Ja, engagier einen Drehbuchschreiber und wir machen einen Film!


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2009)

die brieftauben fliegen lassen und als ablenkung nutzen dann mit dem boot nach hause fahren :O


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2009)

das was wir hier schreiben kommt in 3 jahren ins kino mit angelina jolie als hauptrolle als knappe latexkostüme tragende bösewichtin die gegen salma hayek (nackt spielende superheldin) und weiter bin ich noch nicht...


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Na gut, also, wenn ich sagen soll, was ich in ner Katastrophensituation tun würde und ständig neue Anforderungen kommen geht das so nicht. Ich fasse also mal zusammen:
> 
> Ich sitze auf der Arbeitsstelle fest.
> Das Land wurde meterhoch überflutet.
> ...



genial xDDD daraus könt man bestimmt nen geilen film machen ^^ so im stil von mad max 2 xD


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das was wir hier schreiben kommt in 3 jahren ins kino mit angelina jolie als hauptrolle als knappe latexkostüme tragende bösewichtin die gegen salma hayek (nackt spielende superheldin) und weiter bin ich noch nicht...


Ach und ich dachte wir lassen marion und niranda diese Rollen spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ahja und den Film produzieren wir in 3D, das wird super!


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das was wir hier schreiben kommt in 3 jahren ins kino mit angelina jolie als hauptrolle als knappe latexkostüme tragende bösewichtin die gegen salma hayek (nackt spielende superheldin) und weiter bin ich noch nicht...



ich hätte nix dagegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

So damit ich noch was Sinnvolles geschrieben hab in dem Thread:
Sorry Scratcher, aber ich glaub an nem Montag sollte man solche ernsten Threads nicht erstellen, da siehst Du, was dabei rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wollen halt alle zurück ins Wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ich bin weg, man sieht sich im Oktober, bis dann muss das Drehbuch fertig sein, damit wir drehen können!

(PS: Ich frag mich, wo die Mods sind ^^)


----------



## Scrätcher (31. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Sorry Scratcher, aber ich glaub an nem Montag sollte man solche ernsten Threads nicht erstellen, da siehst Du, was dabei rauskommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So? Du bist ja wohl nicht zu naiv zu glauben, dass an den restlichen 6 Tagen ein besseres Ergebniss gekommen wäre oder? oO

Schönen Urlaub! Und laß dir in 9 Monaten nichts aus deinem Urlaub hinterher schicken! ^^


----------



## Potpotom (31. August 2009)

So, also ohne entsprechendes Geld überleben... naja, überleben geht ohne Zweifel auch ohne Geld. Die Frage ist nur, wie kann man sich dennoch einen nötigen "Luxus" erlauben bzw. die Bedürfnisse erfüllen die über das Grundbedürfnis hinaus gehen?

Der Güterkreislauf würde sich immernoch weiterdrehen, nur das Gegenstück verändert sich.

Stupides aber veranschauliches Beispiel:
Ein Bauer braucht dringend Holz für was auch immer und der Betreiber eines Sägewerks braucht dringend Fleisch, Eier, Milch etc.pp., beide werden einen Gütertausch vornehmen, ein entsprechender Wert bleibt dennoch erkennbar, wenn auch verschoben. 

Letztendlich wird jeder mit dem bezahlen was er eben geben kann. Das können durchaus auch Dienstleistungen sein. Die letzte grosse Inflation hat es gezeigt, wer genug hat dem wird es gut gehen - so wie Heute, mit Geld. Wer wenig hat muss zusehen wie das Brot auf den Tisch kommt.

Aber naja, ich bleibe dann doch lieber bei dem Film.



> Ich sitze auf der Arbeitsstelle fest.
> Das Land wurde meterhoch überflutet.
> Draussen fliegen atomverseuchte Zombies durch die Gegend, die, statt durchs Fenster zu kommen, an meine Tür klopfen würden.
> Sämtliche Währungen wurden abgeschafft, neu kann man nur mit Kronkorken zahlen, die irgend so ein komischer Typ eingeführt hat.
> ...


Also mein Zuhause wäre wahrscheinlich so stolze 30m unter Wasser... den Film gabs aber schon, Waterworld oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. August 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Also mein Zuhause wäre wahrscheinlich so stolze 30m unter Wasser... den Film gabs aber schon, Waterworld oder so ähnlich.



Der hatte aber keine atomversuchten fliegen Zombies und Kronkorkenwährung!


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. August 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Also mein Zuhause wäre wahrscheinlich so stolze 30m unter Wasser... den Film gabs aber schon, Waterworld oder so ähnlich.



gabs in waterworld atomversuchte zombies? ^^

grmml...da war wer schneller >_<


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2009)

und ohne das ises ja langweilig pff n typ der lang tauchen kann das kann ich auch mit wasserflaschen pffft >.>


----------



## Scrätcher (31. August 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Der Güterkreislauf würde sich immernoch weiterdrehen, nur das Gegenstück verändert sich.
> 
> Aber naja, ich bleibe dann doch lieber bei dem Film.



Also es war ein guter Ansatz bis zu dem Punkt, wo du festgestellt hast: Du hättest nicht viel was man jetzt unbedingt gut tauschen könnte!^^

Ist klar das du lieber auf das Zombiszenario umschwenken willst!^^


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> So damit ich noch was Sinnvolles geschrieben hab in dem Thread:
> Sorry Scratcher, aber ich glaub an nem Montag sollte man solche ernsten Threads nicht erstellen, da siehst Du, was dabei rauskommt
> 
> 
> ...


viel spaß in asien schreib uns n schönen blog mit schönen bildern wenn du wiederkommst vll findest ja auch mal n internetcafe und kannst uns n kleinen zwischenbericht geben wär kewl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (31. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Also es war ein guter Ansatz bis zu dem Punkt, wo du festgestellt hast: Du hättest nicht viel was man jetzt unbedingt gut tauschen könnte!^^


Bauer Potpotom hätte doch was... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Davatar
Ciao und viel Spass...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (31. August 2009)

Ich les hier immer nur was von Zombies und ab und an Atombombe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr habt ja ein Schreckensszenario im Petto. ^^



Davatar schrieb:


> ...an nem Montag sollte man solche ernsten Threads nicht erstellen...


An einem Freitag oder Wochenende aber auch nicht! ^^


----------



## vollmi (31. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Ich les hier immer nur was von Zombies und ab und an Atombombe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und das ist nichtmal an der Oberfläche gekratzt. 
Da gäbs noch Angriffe von Aliens/Riesenfrauen/Leyens
Naturkatastrophen wie Erdbeben/Tsunamis/stillstehende Erdkerne etc.

Ich bin irgendwie nur gegen Zombies gewappnet.


----------



## Potpotom (31. August 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Und das ist nichtmal an der Oberfläche gekratzt.
> Da gäbs noch Angriffe von Aliens/Riesenfrauen/Leyens
> Naturkatastrophen wie Erdbeben/Tsunamis/stillstehende Erdkerne etc.
> 
> Ich bin irgendwie nur gegen Zombies gewappnet.


Und Chuck... aber der hat schon nen Bart.


----------



## vollmi (31. August 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Und Chuck... aber der hat schon nen Bart.



Aber auch nur weil den kein Rasierer überlebt. Kann mir Chuck garnicht glattrasiert vorstellen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. August 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Und das ist nichtmal an der Oberfläche gekratzt.
> Da gäbs noch Angriffe von Aliens/Riesenfrauen/Leyens
> Naturkatastrophen wie Erdbeben/Tsunamis/stillstehende Erdkerne etc.
> 
> Ich bin irgendwie nur gegen Zombies gewappnet.



Schlecht! Dafür ist mein Zimmer zu allen Seiten hin mit Stahlbeton ausgekleidet und eine dicke Schicht Blei wird noch kommen...
Ich baue mir aus meinem Zimmer einen Faraday'schen Käfig dann kann auch ein stillstehender Erdkern nichts machen, da mein Zimmer sein eigenes Magnetfeld produziert ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (31. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Schlecht! Dafür ist mein Zimmer zu allen Seiten hin mit Stahlbeton ausgekleidet und eine dicke Schicht Blei wird noch kommen...
> Ich baue mir aus meinem Zimmer einen Faraday'schen Käfig dann kann auch ein stillstehender Erdkern nichts machen, da mein Zimmer sein eigenes Magnetfeld produziert ^^



sagt wer? Eine Person die im Hintergrund das Raumschiff Entprise abstürzen läßt! man man man!^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> sagt wer? Eine Person die im Hintergrund das Raumschiff Entprise abstürzen läßt! man man man!^^



Durch das Magnetfeld kann sie garnicht abstürzen sondern bleibt an Ort und stelle fixiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (31. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Durch das Magnetfeld kann sie garnicht abstürzen sondern bleibt an Ort und stelle fixiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du läßt sich also im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes hängen oder? *g* Und das auch noch krumm!!


----------



## 11Raiden (31. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Durch das Magnetfeld kann sie garnicht abstürzen sondern bleibt an Ort und stelle fixiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Du läßt sich also im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes hängen oder? *g* Und das auch noch krumm!!



Das auch nur weil ich kein Nähgarn habe bzw. es nicht hält...



11Raiden schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit: VIelleicht doch wieder aufs Thema?
Also Katastrophe... Zombies etc. und nicht meine Enterprise!


----------



## Scrätcher (31. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Edit: VIelleicht doch wieder aufs Thema?
> Also Katastrophe... Zombies etc. und nicht meine Enterprise!



Hm ok! Aber nur dir zuliebe!

Wo waren wir? Ach ja! Du wolltest Anführer werden! Also wenn du das vor mir sagen würdest, würd ich erst mal deine Qualifikation abklopfen! Z.B. mal fragen:

_Wenn du Kapitän wärst, würdest du deine Mannschaft und dein Schiff "hängen" lassen?_ *gggg*


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> _Wenn du Kapitän wärst, würdest du deine Mannschaft und dein Schiff "hängen" lassen?_ *gggg*


ich brech ab XD


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Hm ok! Aber nur dir zuliebe!
> 
> Wo waren wir? Ach ja! Du wolltest Anführer werden! Also wenn du das vor mir sagen würdest, würd ich erst mal deine Qualifikation abklopfen! Z.B. mal fragen:
> 
> _Wenn du Kapitän wärst, würdest du deine Mannschaft und dein Schiff "hängen" lassen?_ *gggg*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich brech ab XD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich geh jetzt weiter Fallout spielen! *runsaway*


----------



## TheBattery (31. August 2009)

bei einer katastrophe (höchstwarscheinlich durch zombies, was sonst? ) würde ich mir erst diesen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PszW9FmD5v4...feature=related song anhören, dann meine waffen schnappen, mich und meine familie einbunkern, mein auto komplett umbauen damit es eine art panzer wird die stadt verlassen und alles meucheln was mir in den weg kommt x)


----------



## 11Raiden (31. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt weiter Fallout spielen! *runsaway*


HA HA!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (31. August 2009)

So unwahrscheinlich ist das gar nicht. Wann war das ? Vor 2 Jahren als wegen dem Schneechaos in manchen Teilen Deutschlands bis zu 2 Wochen der Strom ausfiel. Man hat da sehr gut gesehen wozu ständigen Leben im Wohlstand führt. Die Menschen sind damals schon bei so einfachen Aufgaben wie Wasserbesorgung oder Feuer machen gescheitert. Das schlimme ist, je schlechter es den Menschen geht umso weniger halten sie sich wegen ihrer Notlage an Gesetze. Für jeden Menschen steht das eigene Überleben stets an höchster Stelle (und kommt mir nun nicht mit Hollywoodromanzen, wo sich der Held jedesmal für die Frau opfert).

Ich denke ich würde mit solch einer Situation recht gut klar kommen. Bin ja beim Bund und hab da bereits auf diversen Lehrgängen gelernt wie man sich aus Baumrinde Brot backt oder aus ner Socke und Kieselsteinen nen Wasserfilter baut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Und man lernt : Wärme und trockene Kleidung ist immer das wichtigste, also hab ich gelern auf alle erdenklichen Arten Feuer zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (31. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich denke ich würde mit solch einer Situation recht gut klar kommen. Bin ja beim Bund und hab da bereits auf diversen Lehrgängen gelernt wie man sich aus Baumrinde Brot backt oder aus ner Socke und Kieselsteinen nen Wasserfilter baut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber wie oft passiert so ein Schneechaos? Alle 100 Jahre?
Was bringt dir denn bei der nächsten Zombieinvasion ein Baumrindenbrot? die wollen Hirrrrn! Ich würd eher eine Coladose in die Socke stopfen ist besser zur verteidigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG René


----------



## dragon1 (31. August 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Was bringt dir denn bei der nächsten Zombieinvasion ein Baumrindenbrot? die wollen Hirrrrn!


bei uns ist nbichts zu holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (1. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> So unwahrscheinlich ist das gar nicht.



Das hab ich ja versucht zu sagen. Aber anscheinend ist ne Zombiinvasion halt einfach interessanter! oO

Deshalb belassen wir alles beim alten: Manche wissen wie sie mit so einer Katastrophe umgehen müßten, andere nicht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (1. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Du kommst am Supermarkt an und es sieht aus wie der Sommerschlußverkauf: Die Scheiben sind eingeschlagen und ein paar Leute prügeln sich mit Baseballschläger um die letzten Kartons mit Lebensmitteln....



Ich bin groß und gehe pumpen..da halte ich mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit dem Wasser abkochen ist nicht ganz so toll.
Dann hat man destilliertes Wasser,was man auch nur in Maßen genießen sollte.
Ich würde mir da eher die Aktivkohlefilter ausm Auto rausbauen und das Wasser damit filtern.


----------



## sympathisant (1. September 2009)

wenn du wasser abkochst hast du kein destilliertes wasser. das kriegst du erst wenn du es destillierst.

durch das abkochen tötest du die meisten keime und bakterien im wasser, was dein leben unter umständen verlängern kann.


auch das trinken von destilliertem wasser ist ungefährlich, wenn man den salzverlust des körpers durch nahrung ausgleichen kann.


----------



## Manowar (1. September 2009)

Hm stimmt,eigentlich reichen ja 60°

Pff..dann nehm ich meine Destille und werf sie Leuten an den Kopf, um mein Hab und Gut zu beschützen.


----------



## Scrätcher (1. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wenn du wasser abkochst hast du kein destilliertes wasser. das kriegst du erst wenn du es destillierst.
> 
> durch das abkochen tötest du die meisten keime und bakterien im wasser, was dein leben unter umständen verlängern kann.
> 
> ...



/sign

Bei Wasser was nicht so belastet ist reicht abkochen. Wenn die "Quelle" aber ziemlich verschmutzt ist und man destilliert, sollte man unbedingt Salz dazu aufnehmen.

Zuviel destilliertes Wasser schädigt dem Körper genauso wie reines Salzwasser! Ich würds immer vom Wasser abhängig machen.


----------



## Cørradø (1. September 2009)

@threadverlauf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Glänzend hervorgehoben hat sich einmal mehr vollmi:



> Was bringt dir denn bei der nächsten Zombieinvasion ein Baumrindenbrot? die wollen Hirrrrn!


Zitat der Kategorie 'episch'.


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> @threadverlauf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*zustimmt*


----------



## Scrätcher (1. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Zitat der Kategorie 'episch'.



Meinste jetzt "episch" im Sinne von: 

"Unglaublich großartig, nicht mehr zu übertreffen"

oder meinst du das World of Warcraft 0815-episch? *g*


----------



## vollmi (1. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Glänzend hervorgehoben hat sich einmal mehr vollmi:
> 
> Zitat der Kategorie 'episch'.



Na ich wollt doch nur den Tread mit ein paar Fakten aufbessern. Ich find das wichtig, das man weiss was man bei Zombies nie tun sollte.

- Schreiend stehenbleiben
- In einem dunklen Raum verstecken
- Nachschauen ob ein erlegter Zombie noch lebt.
- Zombie mit Baumrindenbrot bewerfen.
- Zombie mit guten Argumenten zutexten die auf ein grosses Hirnhindeuten ist ebenfalls nicht hilfreich.
- flach auf den Boden legen und auf Hilfe warten 

mfG René


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> - Schreiend stehenbleiben
> - In einem dunklen Raum verstecken
> - Nachschauen ob ein erlegter Zombie noch lebt.
> 
> mfG René



da werden dir 99,9% aller zombie filme macher was anderes erzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (1. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> da werden dir 99,9% aller zombie filme macher was anderes erzählen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil die nur Geld machen wollen. Die recherchieren einfach nicht ausreichend.
Es braucht endlich eine N-TV Reportage über Zombies.

mfG René


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Weil die nur Geld machen wollen. Die recherchieren einfach nicht ausreichend.
> Es braucht endlich eine N-TV Reportage über Zombies.
> 
> mfG René



wenn du was wissenswertes über zombies wissen willst (^^) dann guck dir mal die galileo msystery folge zu zombies an...sehr aufschlußreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wenn du was wissenswertes über zombies wissen willst (^^) dann guck dir mal die galileo msystery folge zu zombies an...sehr aufschlußreich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hast nicht zufälliger Weise einen Link oder ähnliches? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Algreb (1. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Du hast nicht zufälliger Weise einen Link oder ähnliches?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKn_c68pudY
Google ftw und so^^
aber das soll ja nicht in einen Sufu thread ausarten (oder zählt das auch zu Katastrophe?)
das ist Teil 1  ich hoffe mal die restlichen Teile findest du.


----------



## vollmi (1. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wenn du was wissenswertes über zombies wissen willst (^^) dann guck dir mal die galileo msystery folge zu zombies an...sehr aufschlußreich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich will doch nix von pseudowissenschaftlichem Bildformat. Wennschon dann will ich ne NBC Reportage. Oder zumindest was mit Jonathan Frakes.


----------



## Scrätcher (1. September 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Weil die nur Geld machen wollen. Die recherchieren einfach nicht ausreichend.
> Es braucht endlich eine N-TV Reportage über Zombies.
> 
> mfG René



laaangweilig! die gabs doch schon: http://www.n-tv.de/wissen/weltall/Zombies-...icle473017.html


----------



## sympathisant (1. September 2009)

lustig ist auch:

Der § 246 des Haitianischen Strafgesetzbuches regelt das Vorgehen gegen Personen, die andere Menschen zu Zombies machen.


----------



## vollmi (1. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> lustig ist auch:
> 
> Der § 246 des Haitianischen Strafgesetzbuches regelt das Vorgehen gegen Personen, die andere Menschen zu Zombies machen.



Sie sind uns weit voraus.

Wie ist denn überhaupt das Vorgehen?


----------



## Caveman1979 (1. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> lustig ist auch:
> 
> Der § 246 des Haitianischen Strafgesetzbuches regelt das Vorgehen gegen Personen, die andere Menschen zu Zombies machen.



ich denke das wird sich auf die religion niederlegen,glaube da ist der Voodoo sehr verbreitet und mansche flippen da so aus das man sie für zombies hält. und sollte man das eventuell einem nachweisen das er ihn verflucht hat oh weh oh weh


----------



## sympathisant (1. September 2009)

jepp hat mit dem voodoo-kult zu tun. der ganze zombie-glauben ist wohl dort entstanden ...
_
Dem Glauben nach kann ein Voodoo-Priester (Houngan), ein Schwarzmagier (Bokor) oder eine Priesterin (Mambo) einen Menschen mit einem Fluch belegen, worauf dieser dann scheinbar stirbt (Scheintod). Tage später kann er den Toten dann wieder zum Leben erwecken. Dieser wird dann als Arbeitssklave missbraucht. Diese Zombies nennt man auch Zombie cadavres. Sie gelten als absolut willenlos.

Eine verbreitete Idee ist, dass dabei ein Pulver eine wichtige Rolle spielt. Es werde gebraucht, um das Opfer in einen hirntodähnlichen Zustand zu versetzen, etwa vermischt mit Juckpulver auf die Haut des Opfers geblasen, die dann das Gift in kleinen Wunden beim Kratzen aufnimmt. Das Gift ruft schnell krankheitsähnliche Symptome hervor, an denen das Opfer scheinbar stirbt. In dem Glauben, an dem sowohl die Gemeinde als auch das Opfer selbst teilhaben, dass dieser Mensch nun tot sei, wird er begraben. Nach einer bestimmten Zeit taucht der Zauberer am Grab auf, wo er sein Opfer ausgräbt und ihm ein Gegenmittel verabreicht. Dieses Mittel soll ein starkes Gift, etwa Atropin beziehungsweise Hyoscyamin, sein, das dem Betroffenen beim Aufwachen seine Sinne und sein Bewusstsein raubt. Häufig soll das Opfer begleitend zur Verabreichung des Giftes von den Gehilfen des Zauberers verprügelt werden und durch andere Anwendungen von Gewalt und Einschüchterung von seiner neuen Rolle als Zombie überzeugt werden. Der Zombie soll dann seinem neuen Herren hörig sein und ab sofort Schwerstarbeiten verrichten. Zu diesem Zweck sollen derartige Zombies als Arbeitskräfte in der Landwirtschaft, meist in weit entfernte Gebiete der Insel, verkauft werden, wo sie unter menschenunwürdigen Bedingungen gehalten werden._


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> jepp hat mit dem voodoo-kult zu tun. der ganze zombie-glauben ist wohl dort entstanden ...
> quote


Was es nicht alles gibt. ^^


----------



## vollmi (1. September 2009)

Ok ich glaub ich muss meinen Kriesenplan überarbeiten.

In Kriesenzeiten seine eigene Zombiearmee zu haben scheint mir nützlich zu sein.
Wo kriegt man die Pülverchen? Ebay?

mfG René


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. September 2009)

Nach Haiti fliegen und sich dort einem der Priester als Assistent anwerfen, lernen und dann mit der Hütte und dem ganzen Kram abhauen...


----------



## vollmi (1. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nach Haiti fliegen und sich dort einem der Priester als Assistent anwerfen, lernen und dann mit der Hütte und dem ganzen Kram abhauen...



Hmm. Ich weiss nicht ob das so eine gute Idee ist einen Voodoomeister zu beklauen. Der macht womöglich sowas aus meinem Kopf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. September 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Hmm. Ich weiss nicht ob das so eine gute Idee ist einen Voodoomeister zu beklauen. Der macht womöglich sowas aus meinem Kopf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe ich irgendwo erwähnt das du ihn leben lassen sollst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ok ich glaub ich muss meinen Kriesenplan überarbeiten.
> 
> In Kriesenzeiten seine eigene Zombiearmee zu haben scheint mir nützlich zu sein.
> Wo kriegt man die Pülverchen? Ebay?
> ...


@René:
MADE MY DAY!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (4. September 2009)

*E*Hm...
_Ich wache auf, es ist ein ziemlicher Lärm draußen! *Hmm, ich denk mir nix dabei.* Also gehe ich erstmal auf Klo Wasser lassen. *Wieso spült der nicht? WTF?! *_xD _Nagut, spüle ich später. Ich gehe in die Küche, hol ne' Tasse ausm Schrank wobei ich bemerke dass das ganze Geschirr wackelt. *Ist die fette Nachbarin von neben an schon wieder zugange?* Ich schnapp mir also ne Tasse, mache Wasser in den Wasserkocher und versuch das Ding anzumachen wobei ich bemerke das der Stecker nicht richtig drinne ist. Ich steck ihn rein, mach in an....* WTF?! Ich will meinen  Cappu!!...f*ck off ganzer Morgen versaut!* Najut, ich stelle die Tasse wieder ab und gehe zu einem Schrank wo Toast drinne ist. Nehme mir eins raus, schmeiß das Toast in den Toaster und mach ihn an.* Alda wtf?! GEHT HIER GARNIX ODER WAS?!!*__ Ich schmeiß also die Packung Toast vor Wut aufm Boden wobei ich immernoch den Lärm draußen höre. *Alter was ist das fürn Krach?! Den hätte ich als letztes gebraucht bei dem scheiß morgen! *Ich gehe wieder ins Schlafzimmer und suche meine Socken und meine Hose...*Ey alda wo is schonwieder meine Hose?! f*ck off...*Plötzlich steht ein kleines fettes Knäul vor der Schlafzimmertür. Es rülpst mich und dabei fliegt ein Fetzen meiner Hose aus seinem Maul.* Sche*ß Ding wieso frisst du meine Hose? STIRB!!!* Ich kicke das Knäul also und stopfe es ins Klo. Es versucht sich zu wehren, aber ich hole einen Baseballschläger der immer zur Verteidigung im Badezimmer liegt. *Friss das du Wi**er!!* Das wäre erledigt. *Wo war ich? Achja, egal scheiß auf Hose, ich will wissen was draußen abgeht!* Ich gehe also zur Haustür. Mache sie auf und sehe nach draußen. Auf der Straße laufen riesige Robotor wie die aus Transformers Die Rache rum und kämpfen.* WTF?! *Dann höre ich noch ein Flugzeug Geräusch, etwas weiter weg wurden gerade ein paar Häuser bombardiert...*WTF?! ROBOTER? KAMPFJETS?! KRIIIIIEGG!!! WO IST MEIN HELM?!* Ich renne schnell ins Haus, hole meinen eigenen Soldatenhelm, setze ihn auf und schnapp mir meine eigene MP5!* SH*T! Sind die Roboter auf der guten oder bösen Seite?! Ach sche*ß drauf! FRISST DAS IHR HOM*FÜRSTE!!* Ich stürze mich mit ins Getümmel...bis alles vorbei ist und ich überlebe.
_So würde das aussehen bei mir wenn wirklich Roboter kämpfen und Kampfjets bombardieren xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. September 2009)

also würdest du erst mal deine katze töten,  interessant....


----------



## 11Raiden (4. September 2009)

Eigentlich ziere ich mich noch und wollte einen eigenes Thema aufmachen, weil mir hier zuviel Raum für Kreativität gegeben war, was sich in Zombies und Kampfroboter niederschlug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So zu dem Thema:

Weltweiter Strom- bzw. Energieausfall über Wochen, Monate, Jahre. Batterien und ähnliches funktionieren nicht. Es ist auf keine Art möglich Strom bzw. Energie zu erzeugen. 
Kein Mensch kann mehr lügen, ohne das es nicht bemerkt wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Menschen haben das was sie jetzt besitzen und Ihr Eigentum nennen, wovon die gesamte Elektronik nicht funktioniert.
Ihr erkennt Euch in jedem Menschen wieder, als ein Teil von Euch selbst und somit ist es Euch nicht möglich anderen Menschen zu verletzen, zu schädigen, zu berauben, zu bestehlen oder gar zu töten oder sonst wie Leid zuzufügen.
Die 10 Gebote bestimmen Euer Leben und Ihr könnt nicht anders als sie einzuhalten, weil Ihr Euch als ein Teil der Menschheit seht und Gott als eine Teil von Euch anerkennt und Euch ebenso als ein Splitter von Gott seht.
(Die letzten beiden Punkte, damit das nicht in einer Wildwestgeschichte ausartet) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es geht darum in erster Linie Euer Überleben und Euere Lebensqualität sicherzustellen.
In zweiter Linie solltet Ihr Euch um Euere Familie und Personen, die Euch am Herzen liegen kümmern und denen helfen.
In dritter Linie geht es darum eine funtkioniere Gemeinschaft aufzubauen, wo jeder den anderen unterstützt und hilft.


Es gibt Frauen, die entbinden müssen, es gibt alte Menschen und es gibt kranke Menschen, die Hilfe benötigen.
Kurz: Die Welt  dreht sich ohne Energie weiter und Ihr habt nur die Natur als Resource.


Es gibt keine Zombies, keine Kampfroboter und ähnliches Gedöns. ^^
Jeder Antwort, die diesen Inhalt nur ansatzweise beinhaltet wird komplett als Spinnerei von abgetan.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich bin gespannt, ob Ihr Euch ernsthaft in die Materie hineinversetzen könnt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. September 2009)

11raiden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann komme ich mit meiner Raidergruppe und raube deine Hippiechristen aus!


----------



## Brainfreeze (4. September 2009)

Falls Zombies angreifen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nc3vcXp_7O8
Sollte helfen, oder?

Und nochwas, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich mein Gummibot am besten auf dem Dach befestige? : D


----------



## LordofDemons (5. September 2009)

Brainfreeze schrieb:


> Falls Zombies angreifen:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nc3vcXp_7O8
> Sollte helfen, oder?
> 
> Und nochwas, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich mein Gummibot am besten auf dem Dach befestige? : D


mit spanngurten und eisenhaken


----------



## vollmi (5. September 2009)

Brainfreeze schrieb:


> Und nochwas, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich mein Gummibot am besten auf dem Dach befestige? : D



Mit ein paar Spaxschrauben. Unterlegescheiben verwenden das der Schraubenkopf nicht durch das Plastik reisst.

mfG REné


----------



## TheBattery (5. September 2009)

Brainfreeze schrieb:


> Und nochwas, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich mein Gummibot am besten auf dem Dach befestige? : D




hätte da eine alternative zum boot auf dem dach




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (5. September 2009)

TheBattery schrieb:


> hätte da eine alternative zum boot auf dem dach
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist definitiv praktischer als n Schlauchbot. Wenn man irgendwo strandet hat man gleich n Dach über dem Kopf bzw Feuerholz.


----------



## XXI. (5. September 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ich würde mich vermutlich fragen, welche Katastrophe über Nacht passiert ist, und zwar so leise, dass ich nicht davon aufwache... Danach würde ich mich einfach wieder schlafen legen und warten bis die Krise vorbei ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da bin ich dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Night schrieb:


> Oder ich setze den Notfallplan für den Fall einer Zombieapokalypse, den ich und ein Freund aufgestellt haben um, und... gehe auf die Jagd.



Kennste den schon:


----------



## dacarl (7. September 2009)

Hihi ... "eure Freunde werden immer gebissen, lasst sie zurück!", wie geil.

Wenn wirklich Ausnahmezustand ansteht, der nur eine gewisse Zeit dauern wird, dann steht auf der Notfallliste ganz oben: große Taschen besorgen, damit man sich später beim plündern nicht ärgert, das man nicht alles wegbekommt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> _Es ist Montag morgen und ihr habt verschlafen! Der Wecker ist nicht runter! Ihr schaut euch um und stellt fest: "Stromausfall!". Nach dem ihr euch schon darüber aufgeregt habt (tja... so wirds auch nix mit dem Kaffee), geht ihr ins Bad und müßt zu eurem erneuten erschrecken feststellen: "Das Wasser wurde abgestellt!" Draussen hört ihr jetzt verstärkt Sirenenfahrzeuge durchfahren. Was ist passiert??_



Ok, als erstes würde ich mit fest vornehmen, meine Stromrechnung noch heute zu bezahlen.
Dann würde ich mit weiter vornehmen auch meine Miete mal wieder zu bezahlen.
Und dann würde ich machen dass ich zur Hintertür rauskomme, bevor die sich offensichtlich nähernde Polizei mich erwischt.


----------



## Scrätcher (7. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> full quote




MADE MY DAY!

Ich muß mir grad vorstellen wie das Öhrchen sich im Park einistet und den Enten am See die Entenhütte streitig macht weil die Polizei mit Gerichtsvollzieher seine Wohnung stürmt! XD

Du hast das Prinzip verstanden! Rechnungen bezahlen ist auch eine Art von Katastrophenvorsorge!^^ Auch wenn du die Katastrophe auf die eigene Person reduzierst! *gg*


----------



## Davatar (1. Oktober 2009)

So, also wenn ich auf meiner Asienreise etwas gelernt habe dann Folgendes: Man kann grundsätzlich *ALLES* essen, das sich mal bewegt hat.

Das heisst also: hätten wir tatsächlich ne Zombieinvasion müssten wir uns schlicht und einfach nur mit genug Bratpfannen und Metzermessern rüsten. Ein gut gerüstetes Zombie mit Reis und scharfer Sauce schmeckt bestimmt lecker!


----------



## Phash (1. Oktober 2009)

Handy / Telefon testen. 

Ausm Fenster gucken und auf der Strasse gucken, was da los ist. Zum Auto gehen und da den Radio anmachen.




Wenns ernst ist, k/A halt Lage checken: dableiben oder Sachen packen und abhauen...


----------



## Sascha_BO (1. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das heisst also: hätten wir tatsächlich ne Zombieinvasion müssten wir uns schlicht und einfach nur mit genug Bratpfannen und Metzermessern rüsten. Ein gut gerüstetes Zombie mit Reis und scharfer Sauce schmeckt bestimmt lecker!


Das sollte wirklich kein Problem sein. Wäre dann ja nicht das erste Mal, daß man zum Gammelfleisch greift.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (20. Juli 2010)

hui...kommt auf die katastrophe an...




naja fangen wir mal an:

1. in erfahrung bringen was los ist (Radio suchen (und wenn ich zum nächsten auto gehen muss um die scheibe ein zu schlagen), handy an machen (falls das noch was bringt)

2. vorräte nachgucken (ein paar sachen sind bei uns immer zuhause) - zu vorräten zählen auch: brennholz und wasser (beides ist vorhanden - für wasser haben wir nen grundwasser brunnen (muss nur die handpumpe wieder rauf bauen - im moment hängt da ne elektro dran))

3. gucken wo ich mehr vorräte kriege (nachbar-häuser checken ob die vll nicht mehr da sind - falls doch, sich zusammentun und gucken ob man noch in supermärkten oder so was bekommt)

4. gucken ob man sich irgendwie bewaffnen kann (ein buschmesser hab ich...aber schusswaffen oder ne armbrust oder sowas leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5. verbarikadieren 

6. pläne für die zukunft machen (sicherstellen das man z.B. ein Transportmittel hat, damit man wegfahren kann, wenn z.B. die lebensmittel wirklich ausgehen)




mfg Lax

ps: ist aber net lustig sich sowas aus zu malen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (20. Juli 2010)

Nun ja. Wenn kein Strom da ist, ist automatisch auch kein Wasser mehr da. Was nicht heisst, das Wasser ist weg.

Nur wer versorgt die Wasserwaerke. Die Pumpen? Ohne Strom fliesst kein Wasser und auch keine Klospuelung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Juli 2010)

Hab ne nette Doku gesehen: Was würde passieren, wenn der Mensch plötzlich weg wäre?

Zunächst würden alle Gebäude einresien. Die Tiere die auf uns angewien sind (Mäuse) werden die Sachen in den Supermärkten usw. auffuttern bis sie weg sind. Dann werden diese Tiere stark dezimiert werden und sich langsam wieder an die Natur gewöhnen.

100 Jahre später ist wieder alles zugewachsen und die Tiere haben die Städte schon lange erobert. 

Und dann wird sich vllt in ein paar Millionen Jahren ein Tier so entwickeln, dass es dem Menschen gleichkommt...und damit die Welt an sich nimmt.


----------



## Soramac (20. Juli 2010)

Und wenn dann die neuen Menschen sehen.. das hier schonmal nach Oel gebohrt worden ist, denken sie sich dann: Scheisse.. was machen wa jetzt.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Und wenn dann die neuen Menschen sehen.. das hier schonmal nach Oel gebohrt worden ist, denken sie sich dann: Scheisse.. was machen wa jetzt.



Was ist wenn diese gar kein Öl brauchen?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Und wenn dann die neuen Menschen sehen.. das hier schonmal nach Oel gebohrt worden ist, denken sie sich dann: Scheisse.. was machen wa jetzt.



Dann müssen sie Halt nach Alternativen suchen...müssen die Menschen ja auch schon in ein paar Jahrzehnten machen. Wird sicher was geben, was das Öl ersetzen kann und als Aufbau für eine Stadt etc. reicht.

Sie nehmen einfach Bananensaft...


Ups, jetzt hab ich unsere Nachfolger gespoilert. :3






Wäre die gesamte Existenzzeit der Erde 24 Stunden, dann würde der Mensch nur den Bruchteil einer Sekunde darauf sein.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wäre die gesamte Existenzzeit der Erde 24 Stunden, dann würde der Mensch nur den Bruchteil einer Sekunde darauf sein.



Eine verheerende Sekunde.


----------



## Vanth1 (20. Juli 2010)

Zu dingen die passieren könnten:
Ich glaub ich würd bei richtig schlimmen zuständen leute beklauen,töten und alles mögliche daran setzen,damit ich und meine familie bzw freundin oder was auch immer  überleben,egal was es kostet ,da für mich gilt:Nur die starken überleben.



Ich glaub bei katastrophen und wenns ums überleben gilt,kommt die ware natur des menschen zur geltung.


----------



## Soramac (20. Juli 2010)

Um's nackte ueberleben geht's dann.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Juli 2010)

was nicht heißt das wir alle nackt rumlaufen sollten auch wenn das mit sicherheit ab und zu für erheiterung sorgen würden :3


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Juli 2010)

Weglaufen vor Zombies? PAH! Da sterbe ich lieber in meinem Lieblingspub!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (21. Juli 2010)

Katastrophen gibbet in Deutschland zum Glück ja (so gesehen) keine. Weder Erdbeben, noch Tornardos (kommt mir nich mit
einem Video von einer gammeligen Windhose. Die sind harmlos), noch ein Blizzard oder eine echte Überschwemmung sind 
denkbar. Die einzigen Katastrophen, die eintreten können, sind vom Menschen ausgehende. Das sind bei uns nur 2-3:
1.: Krieg. Hierbei gilt, sich wichtig zu machen, als Arzt/Sani, Techniker etc... um nicht Kämpfen zu müssen, wenn man es denn nicht will.
2.: Wirtschafts & Gesellschafts-Crash. Die Gesellschaft geht zu grunde, alle Firmen und Banken sind mit einem mal dicht, das Geld ist
nichtmal mehr das Papier wert (da schon bekleckert) und die Gesellschaft existiert einfach nicht mehr. Kein Staat, keine Ordnung, Chaos.
Hier gilt: Verteidige dein Hab und Gut und mach dich wichtig, damit du nach der Wiederherstellung der Gesellschaft einen tollen Posten hast.
Gleich mal Grenzerweiterung betreiben wäre auch drin, wenn deine Kumpels mitmachen.
3.: Der Islam übernimmt Deutschland und alle anderen christlichen Nationen. Hier gilt: Kämpfe, bis das Ende gekommen ist und trauere
in deinen letzten Sekunden, dass die Welt dem Untergang geweiht sei.


So mein wenig / moderat Ernsthafter Beitrag. Zombies und Aliens waren bei mir noch nie hoch im Kurs. Eher noch ein Szenario wie in
"Herrschaft des Feuers"


----------



## Manowar (22. Juli 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> 3.: Der Islam übernimmt Deutschland und alle anderen christlichen Nationen. Hier gilt: Kämpfe, bis das Ende gekommen ist und trauere
> in deinen letzten Sekunden, dass die Welt dem Untergang geweiht sei.




Da musste ich echt lachen und hatte zugleich ein schönes "wtf- Gesicht" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da würd ich mir aber auch ne Waffe greifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier gibts ja nicht wirklich Katastrophen und selbst bei einem 3WW, könnte ich hier wohl "ruhig" weiterleben -> Ich lebe in nem 10k Einwohner Kaff und da auch eher außerhalb.
Hab nen Wald vor der Hütte und könnte Tiere für frisches leckeres Fleisch jagen, nen großen Garten für Gemüse und Konserven würde ich mir bei ersten Anzeichen kaufen.


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juli 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Katastrophen gibbet in Deutschland zum Glück ja (so gesehen) keine. Weder Erdbeben, noch Tornardos (kommt mir nich mit
> einem Video von einer gammeligen Windhose. Die sind harmlos), noch ein Blizzard oder eine echte Überschwemmung sind
> denkbar.



also zu deinem Tornado oder wie du ihn niedlich als "Windhose" bezeichnest, möchte ich dir doch das Video hier reinsetzen.also für den Ort ist es ganz sicher eine katastrophe...
und die Tornados werden häufiger.also all zu sehr würde ich die nicht verharmlosen...
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=TGObHFgNQiU

und ich weiss nicht ob du noch die grosse Überschwemmung in den 60ern in Hamburg in Erinnerung hast,aber ganz bestimmt sagt dir noch das Oderhochwasser von 1997 etwas 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oderhochwasser_1997


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (22. Juli 2010)

Woha, ein paar Ziegel fliegen wech. Der Hammer. Und dass so viele verletzt wurden liegt ja auch daran, dass die Dödel
gleich einmal hinaus rennen wenn es was zu sehen gibt. Die Tornardogeplagten Amies rennen da (sinnvollerweise) gleich
in den Keller oder ins Bad (in Badewanne legen und Matratze oben drauf=relative Sicherheit).
Hochwasser, yeah! Bei dem von dir vorgebrachten beispiel gab es in Deutschland genau 0 Tote.
Katastrophe oder Unglück? Die Einzigen, die mal Angst vor dem Wasser hatten, waren die Friesen. Aber die Deiche
sind bei denen inzwischen so hoch und fest, dass selbst die sich wieder in die Wanne trauen.

Erdrutsche wären ein Problem, wären unsere Hügel und Berge nicht so bewaldet und gesichert.


----------



## Soramac (22. Juli 2010)

Die Natur schlaegt zurueck. Sowas liest man immer haeufiger. Und in Deutschland ist ziemlich viel Natur.


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Die Natur schlaegt zurueck.



Tut die Natur nicht. 
Die Natur kann nämlich nicht denken und daher schon gar keine Rachegfühle entwickeln (ausser in japanischen Mangas)
Die Natur tur das was sie schon immer tut, sie naturt so vor sich hin.
Un wenn ihr dabei ein paar Menschen dazwischenkommen, kann es sein das sie sich dabei verletzten.

Am geschicktesten würde der Mensch der Natur also eher aus dem Weg gehen...nur wie ?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (22. Juli 2010)

Deutschland hat verdammt viel Natur. Sogar unsere Großstädte haben derb viel Grün inne. Mehr als alle anderen. Wieso
frägt sich keiner. Der Grund ist auch eine Katastrophe... kommt einer drauf?


----------



## shadow24 (23. Juli 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Hochwasser, yeah! Bei dem von dir vorgebrachten beispiel gab es in Deutschland genau 0 Tote.
> Katastrophe oder Unglück?




so,schadow,mal für dich der Begriff Katastrophe:
Katastrophe im engeren Sinn ist dabei eine länger andauernde und meist großräumige Schadenlage, die mit der normalerweise vorgehaltenen Gefahrenabwehr (Feuerwehr, Rettungsdienst, Polizei) nicht mehr angemessen bewältigt werden kann und die nur mit überregionaler (oder internationaler) Hilfe und zusätzlichen Ressourcen (Militär sowie nicht organisierte Bevölkerungsteile) unter Kontrolle gebracht bzw. gelindert werden kann.

und zum Oderhochwasser:
Gemäß dieser Begrifflichkeit (nach DIN 13050, DIN 14011) war


das Oderhochwasser 1997 eine Katastrophe, auch wenn auf deutscher Seite keine Menschen zu Schaden kamen, weil die regionalen Kräfte zur Deichverteidigung und damit Gefahrenbeseitigung absolut nicht ausreichten. Nationale Unterstützung und massiver Einsatz der Bundeswehr wurde für das mehrwöchige Geschehen erforderlich, &#8222;normale&#8220; Bürger befüllten Sandsäcke.

und auch wenn du die Tornadogefahr so verniedlichst...ein Tornado bleibt ein Tornado.und glaub mir für die Eltern der durch ein Baum erschlagenen 6jährigen WAR das eine Katastrophe


----------



## mmeCeliné (24. Juli 2010)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Was habt ihr für Möglichkeiten? Welche Maßnahmen würdet ihr ergreifen? Habt ihr euch über sowas schonmal Gedanken gemacht?



Ab in den Bunker!


----------



## Thoor (24. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ab in den Bunker!



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTrEcW15u7Y[/youtube]


----------



## wowfighter (26. Juli 2010)

Das gefährligste und mächtigste Raubtier ist ......Der Mensch....Wir die Menschen machen und die Welt....Nein die So geliebte ERDE selber kaputt.
Oder fragt ihr euch nicht wie der Strom in euer Haus kommt bzw. die die keine Solarzellen haben sollten sich dies fragen.Mit jeder Sekunde die ihr vor dem Rechner sitzt wird ein Atom gespalten was die Umwelt zerstört.Aber nicht NUR der Strom ist es was die Erde zerstört oder zerstören kann alles was wir Menschen unüberlegt tuen ist schädlich für die Umwelt je öfter wir DIE Menschen in die Natur eingreifen desto mehr "provozieren" wir sie und bringen die Natur zum "explodieren".Ein jeder von Euch sollte sich Gedanken machen wie die Zukunft aussehen wird. Und wieder einmal kommt der SPruch zum Einsatz :"Es gibt kein größeres Leid als das der Mensch sich selbst antut".Wenn wir so weitermachen wird es die ERDE bald nicht mehr geben.

SO an die Leute die sich fragen boa was labert der so nen scheiß x2- ökofuzi.ICH BIN SELBER EINER DER das ganze hier was ich geschrieben hab net beachtet, aber wenn man sich einmal Gedanken macht wird einem schon klar das es so ist.

Zum Thema: ich würde mir mein Strom-Aggregat holen und und es an eine Solarzelle an schließen schon hat man Strom.....Wasser is egal man kann ja auch Ochsenpisse(keine schleichwerbung xD) trinken, also was will man mehr.... .P




MFG WOWFIGHTER


----------



## Cake is a lie (26. Juli 2010)

Hmm...ich würde mir ein paar Werkzeuge(Luftgewehr z.b)besorgen und MAL RICHTIG ......
Ok das obere wär zu brutal gewessen.

Naja ich würde im Haus bleiben


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. Juli 2010)

wowfighter schrieb:


> Das gefährligste und mächtigste Raubtier ist ......Der Mensch....Wir die Menschen machen und die Welt....Nein die So geliebte ERDE selber kaputt.
> Oder fragt ihr euch nicht wie der Strom in euer Haus kommt bzw. die die keine Solarzellen haben sollten sich dies fragen.Mit jeder Sekunde die ihr vor dem Rechner sitzt wird ein Atom gespalten was die Umwelt zerstört.Aber nicht NUR der Strom ist es was die Erde zerstört oder zerstören kann alles was wir Menschen unüberlegt tuen ist schädlich für die Umwelt je öfter wir DIE Menschen in die Natur eingreifen desto mehr "provozieren" wir sie und bringen die Natur zum "explodieren".Ein jeder von Euch sollte sich Gedanken machen wie die Zukunft aussehen wird. Und wieder einmal kommt der SPruch zum Einsatz :"Es gibt kein größeres Leid als das der Mensch sich selbst antut".Wenn wir so weitermachen wird es die ERDE bald nicht mehr geben.
> 
> SO an die Leute die sich fragen boa was labert der so nen scheiß x2- ökofuzi.ICH BIN SELBER EINER DER das ganze hier was ich geschrieben hab net beachtet, aber wenn man sich einmal Gedanken macht wird einem schon klar das es so ist.
> ...



Und wieder hat Gott ein Kind in Afrika verhungern lassen, allein wegen deines Posts.

Katastrophenvorsorge:
-Großes Haus abseits einer Stadt samt Keller und massiven Wänden *abgehakt*
-Anwesen auf einer Anhöhe, nicht im Loch *abgehakt*
-Vorratskammer im Keller *abgehakt*
-Handwerkliche Fähigkeiten *abgehakt*
-schwere Eisenstange um Ökos, Zombies, Querulanten und Sozialisten umzuhauen *abgehakt*

Also ich bin gerüstet. Windhose? Ziegel kosten nichts. Hochwasser? Da saufen Kirche und Rathaus ab, ich liege höher.
Erdrutsch? Da ist kein Berg nahe genug. Zombies? Dafür habe ich Rüstung, Schwert und Metallstangen(falls ich Kumpels
ausrüsten muss). Weltwirtschaftskrise? (also eine echte, nicht der Kinderkram der da jetzt propagandiert wird)
Gold habe ich nicht... auch keine Immobilien... und kein Ackerland. Die einzig realistische Katastrophe ist die Einzige,
gegen die ich nicht gewappnet bin. Mist.


----------

